# What do you tell your PCP?



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a doctor's appointment in a few weeks and I want to be referred to a psychologist (I have to do it through a referral) so what should I say to the primary care physician? Do I give details or since she isn't a psychologist, do I just say I feel anxiety a lot and want psych treatment?


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

I let it all out to my doctor, but he is one of the few people I really like and trust. He got me going on meds and set me up with a mental health provider. 

However if you aren't that comfortable with you doc "just" tell them that you need a referal and it needs to be one that is good with anxiety. 

* I know there is no just it telling people about yourself, that's why it was in quotes"


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

can I ask for a specific psych?

the reason is i want a psych who does group therapy for general anxiety and preferably female


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, the key to that is if they are covered by your insurance company. But yes can and should find someone who know the issues involved and you are comortable with.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah as long as the specific psych takes your insurance. You can make the appt yourself with the psych then just call your pcp afterward and tell them you just need the referral.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

For those in Canada, you need a referral from your GP to see a psych.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

If you have BC/BS or UnitedHealth care, you look the doctors by practice in the city you live in. You can make an appointment with them directly. Their assistant should tell you if you need a referral from a PCP.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

I went to talk to my primary doctor and I brought a print up of the symptoms that I had. Here is a web site that can help you with that http://www.helpguide.org/mental/social_ ... atment.htm. I really hope everything goes well, good luck!


----------

